# Kernel source, csup, sysinstall -- what to do?



## forkandwait (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi there,

I am trying to install the print/acroread9 port which needs the kernel source to be installed. I tried to do that with sysinstall, but it error-ed out repeatedly even with different ftp servers (and some posts say not to use sysinstall like that anyway). Some posts said "use csup", but a newbie like me doesn't know how to translate that into practice...

Could someone point me to a doc spelling exactly how to grab the appropriate sources with csup?

Here is system info:

```
mustafa# uname -a
FreeBSD mustafa 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan 3 07:15:25 UTC 2012 
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```

I can provide any more info if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2012)

Installing FreeBSD 9 source


----------

